# Eggs!!



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

So I picked up a few frogs a couple of weeks ago and heard calling from the very first night which was very exciting! I got a clutch of bad eggs from my azureus trio and have heard calling from both my vents and imis. I was checking out my vent tank probably four or five days ago and found some eggs! 

Now heres the problem, I was under the impression that Vent eggs are supposed to be black and these were white. Initially I thought that they were unfertilized but I decided to leave them until they molded just in case. Well they didnt mold and actually seem to be developing. Was I just wrong about the colour or is there something weird happening? Any input would be very very appreciated 

Maybe males: (there are two, one male for sure and one unknown)



















Female:










Eggs:



















Sorry for the really horrible pictures, they are through glass and the eggs are deep within a brom.

Tank: its the one on the right











Thanks!
Georgia


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratulations Georgia! What kind of vent are those? I love the terrarium doors. What is that beautiful bromeliad on the right of that last photo?


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Is that a Neo. Flirtation or Pink lady??? Congrats on the eggs...they all look good too.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

That is a sick looking brom!!


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey, 

The doors are inserts that a guy up here in canada makes, they are fantastic and totally fruit fly proof! The brom is a Neoregelia "Donna" that I picked up from a local store called Hawaiian Botanicals. They have all sorts of really wicked broms and orchids. The Vents are Understory Enterprises Borja Ridge Vents 

I cant believe how quick I got responses  I love this site!

Thanks again!
Georgia


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Interesting...nevered heard of that one befere...Beautiful brom either way!!!


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

Thats what the tag says but it could have other names, plants are definately not my specialty. It has very very very deep axels that the vents love, I have seen all three of them cuddled up in one it was very cute. I think im going to have to pull the eggs just before hatching otherwise I'll never find the tads.


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

Another question... my vents call ALL the time! Like seriously all the time and this has been constant since I got them. Is this normal behaviour or do they just call when they are trying to entice the female? None of my other frogs are this constant.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes, vents will call a lot and unlike imitators, their call is not done to establish territory (in addition to attracting a mate). They will call more when there is a female with visual range.


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

So from all of the research I have been able to do I was under the impression that vent eggs were supposed to be dark. So why are my eggs white?

Thanks,
Georgia


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

GeorgiaB said:


> So from all of the research I have been able to do I was under the impression that vent eggs were supposed to be dark. So why are my eggs white?
> 
> Thanks,
> Georgia


I've seen light gray ones, but I've never seen ones so white. I'm not working with Borja Ridge so I'm not the best source.

They should get darker as they become tads though.


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

Haha ok thanks, i'll stop worrying so much and just enjoy the adventure  

Georgia


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

GeorgiaB said:


> Haha ok thanks, i'll stop worrying so much and just enjoy the adventure
> 
> Georgia


That's the best part!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Congrats Georgia! But now you have to do your homework! http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/20854-tadpole-care.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13183-egg-care-sheet.html
Doug


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

Doug, you certainly like your homework  

Seriously though its a good thing and over the last year or so i've read pretty much all of the threads/care sheets I could find on this board and canadart. I also have a few great books that are really helpful but maybe a bit outdated. Theres a guy called frogger on canadart who has a really great thread with a bunch of different ways hes tried, i defiately recommend his thread. 

I was thinking I might try a couple of different ways and see what works best. Right now i've got a bunch of film canisters with aged/treated water and small chunks of indian almond leaves in the tank that the males have been checking out. Hopefully they'll transport there rather than into the deep broms. I might pull one or two and try to raise them myself. We'll see what happens  It'll definately be a learning experience and i'm really excited  

I'll probably post a ton but hopefully it'll be constructive and maybe help someone else out... Or it could just get annoying... who knows 

Thanks again for all the responses!
Georgia


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

GeorgiaB said:


> Doug, you certainly like your homework


Nah, I just like making other people do theirs!
Doug


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

Doug: are you by chance a teacher... 

And because im sooo excited I thought id post another pic or two... 

Dad checking out the new tad deposit sites: 










A better picture: They are just treated water with some indian almond leaf chunks and maybe a dead ff or two.










And the eggs: Im guessing theyre around day 8 or 9... maybe 



















Looks like all five are developing 

As i'm sitting here procrastinating writing a couple of research essays that are due on monday... so maybe i dont do ALL of my homework hehe... they are calling up a storm... not one of my more outgoing frogs but perhaps one of my more persistent... 

Thanks!
Georgia


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratz again! What orientation are the film canisters?


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

I currently have them at about a 45 degree angle. Any suggestions? I dont have any experience so this was a best guess since i've read conflicting messages.

Georgia


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

My imitators deposit in that orientation but I have yet to breed my vents (they're just reaching maturity now).


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

I was thinking about moving some into a more vertical orientation(any input from someone with experience would be great  ) Presumably the more water volume the better for the tads right??

Georgia


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

GeorgiaB said:


> Doug: are you by chance a teacher...


I taught my dog to shake. Does that count?
Doug


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

GeorgiaB said:


> I was thinking about moving some into a more vertical orientation(any input from someone with experience would be great  ) Presumably the more water volume the better for the tads right??
> 
> Georgia


You could go either way, but the more water, the more chemically/biologically stable it will be. 

Just don't forget to make sure the tads get enough food if you leave them in viv. While vents may breed in a container containing a tad (indirectly feeding the tad), they don't produce trophic eggs like imitator do.


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks I think I will go for the vertical and increase the water volume. What do you feed these guys specifically, I have fish flakes but I was thinking of picking up tad bites also. Is there anything else you would add?

Just picking some brains and gathering my ideas 

Georgia

As of a few minutes ago


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

GeorgiaB said:


> Thanks I think I will go for the vertical and increase the water volume. What do you feed these guys specifically, I have fish flakes but I was thinking of picking up tad bites also. Is there anything else you would add?
> 
> Just picking some brains and gathering my ideas
> 
> ...


I also use some Spirolina algae powder from a health food store. Make sure it's pure spirolina.
Doug


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Vent tads are highly carnivorous, I recommend skipping flake food and tadpole bites and going for Spectrum fish foods (New Life brand) and getting a small sinking pellet and much higher quality than general flake and HBH pellets. I use the freshwater pellets, but either fresh or salt is okay.

You can also supplement with the Spirulina and Chlorella algae powders like Doug said.


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

Will do, I'm headed to the petstore tommorow because I bought an exo mister and its busted so i'll pick up some food when I get there. I'll prob just go to rona and pick up a weed sprayer for the extra ten bucks instead of the exo lol... so frustrating! What happened to quality 

I cant wait! These guys are looking really good, I so scared im going to mess it up haha. But it sounds like the vents are up to it again because when I walked in they were all three sitting on adjacent brom leaves calling to each other (well the males were) ... I love these guys... when I can see them. They seem to be getting more bold though 

The eggs/tads are sooo small!!! Any guesses/bets on when they will hatch??










Pretty cool(to me hehe), you can sort of see the gills on the guy on the far right.










Thanks,
Georgia


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

So a few things...

1) More eggs 

2) Couldn't find new life spectrum so I did some improvising... I looked through the brands offered and they all looked pretty basic so I figured i'd go for a cichlid pellet since cichlids seem to be more carnivourous than say guppies (i may be wrong ). The one I picked up also just so happened to be the most expensive haha...

anyways heres the ingredients:

Whole fish meal (whole herring & other mixed fish), Whole Wheat Flour, Whole dried krill, wheat gluten meal, soybean meal, squid meal, dried yeast, fish oil, kelp meal, garlic, spirulina, marigold powder, chilli powder, natural astaxanthin, etc... 

anything look not good? thumbs up/thumbs down?? 

Cichlid pellet:
Protein: 42% (min)
Fat: 8% (min)
Fiber: 3% (max)
Moisture: 9%(max)
Phosphorous: 1%(min)

HBH tad pellets:
Protein: 36% (min)
Fat: 14% (min)
Fiber: 2.5% (max)
Moisture: 20% (Max)

There doesnt seem to be that much of a difference in the ingredient list (top four are the same... not in the same order) so will it really make that big of a difference or should I just stick with the tad bites?


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Everything looks fine to me. The more meat at the beginning of the ingredients. Another brand to look for is Omega One. Honestly you'll be fine. Most people use tadpole bites or some other random food. I've just had great results with Spectrum foods.


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

Thank you Chris  Im obviously very excited, they look ready to hatch any day.


----------



## Paphs (May 12, 2009)

great thread... at what age will vents start calling?


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm not really sure at what age they start to call, I picked these guys up as a proven breeding trio. Thanks for the compliment but its really everyone else who made this a helpful thread, thanks 

Georgia


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

Its been a while so I thought i'd post a quick update. I have one that is getting close to morphing and another four not far behind. I also just found two more that are pretty close to hatching. Anyways im more of one for pictures so heres some I took today...



















Ive got my fingers crossed that it doesnt morph out with SLS. Right now I stuck his cup on an angle in a small box with some damp paper towel and a few almond leaves. Hes probably a few days (maybe more, im not sure ) away from needing to get out of the water but I figured better safe than sorry.

I would love some suggestions for what I should do with his morph out container. I was thinking maybe picking up some sphag instead of paper towel.

Also i've been finding that any eggs laid in film canisters mould over even when the canisters are freshly cleaned and only the eggs laid in the brom seem to develop. Does anyone else have any experience with this or reasons for it? Ive had to remove all the film canisters which means all eggs are laid in the brom and much harder to access.

Thanks!!
Georgia


----------

